

Ask HN: Should GitHub and StackOverflow cross-reference bugs? - logicalman

I find myself looking for debugging help both on Github and StackOverflow.  Sometimes, it&#x27;s more appropriate to check StackOverflow for a quick answer from peer dev and sometimes I should ask the question directly to code maintainers on Github.<p>I worry that bugs don&#x27;t get enough exposure when they are posted on one site but not the other.  If I post on StackOverflow, the devs might not see it.  If I post on Github, StackOverflow users may just re-ask it on their own forum.  I would love to see some type of cross-listing of bugs on both sites, does anyone else agree?
======
phantom_oracle
This is actually a genius idea (if implemented well).

Contrary to 'popular' wisdom, sometimes noobs pick up a bug that can be
overlooked by those deeply involved in projects, etc.

The easiest way to cross-reference would be to build a libre[1] tool that
analyzes sites like SO and uses some type of algorithm to identify possible
bugs (then again, devs could already be doing this with special keywords they
create on SO).

I can't build it myself, but maybe someone with some spare time and great
technical skills can build this to improve the open-source eco-system.

[1] It should be free, as a lot of the work put in by folks is done for free
(on their projects). If you'd like to charge for it somehow, then that is up
to you.

------
sysk
Could you link to some concrete examples? If I find a bug, I will always use
Github's issue tracker. I also usually ask questions directly on Github for
the less popular libraries and only use SO for more popular
languages/libraries/frameworks. I don't think there's a big overlap in my
usage pattern.

------
brudgers
The practice of asking and answering your own question on StackOverflow is
perfectly acceptable. It's even ok to do so after asking and finding the
information on Github.

~~~
logicalman
Yeah, but that totally violates DRY principles.

~~~
brudgers
That phrase has been uttered before.

